# Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!



## b&z_hunter (17. Mai 2004)

Tach !
Wer von Euch hat schon mal was von Rosenöl als Beißverstärker gehört.
Habe in einem alten Angelbuch darüber gelesen.Vieleicht hat der Eine oder Andere schon mal davon gehört bzw. selber ausprobiert.Es soll tatsächlich funktionieren und dürfte für das nächste Hegefischen ganz interessant sein.


----------



## Rotauge (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Wenn ich das Rosenöl meiner Frau stibitze, kriege ich wohl ein paar auf die Finger :q

Berichte mal drüber, nach deinem Test, irgendwie riecht es ja betörend gut.


----------



## Albatros (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Moinsen#h

@Rotauge

ich in Deinem Forum, kommt nur weils auf der Startseite stand:q 

Zum Thema Rosenöl: Ich habe dieses Zeugs mal auf Aal probiert, indem ich ein wenig davon auf die Würmer getan habe. Es gab Tage, da lief auf dem normalen Tauwurm sogut wie gar nichts, dafür aber auf denen, die mit Rosenöl beträufelt waren. Allerdings gab es auch Tage, da lief auf beidem nichts. Seitdem habe ich es immer im Angelkasten :m


----------



## Rotauge (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Wohl wahr, du bist ein seltener Gast    Aber jederzeit willkommen  #h


----------



## schnorchel0815 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es das in so kleine , braune Fläschchen ( glaube Zebco)!!
Haben damals mal damit die Maden beträufelt und Rotaugen gefangen wie blöd!!!!!!


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Moin!
Klasse, ich klau jetzt das Parfüm meiner Frau!


----------



## b&z_hunter (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Tach Arno !
Es geht um Rosenöl und nicht Parfüm.Aber mal im erst hast Du schon mal was davon gehört als alter Schleienfänger !


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

nööööööööööööööööö
Aber warum soll das mit Parfüm nicht gehen???
Ich meine , Das stinkt dsoch alles gleich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b&z_hunter (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Arno Perfüm ist sehr verdünnt, Rosenöl ein Kozentrat 100%.


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Stimmt, "Kosentrat" is immer besser.:q:q:q
Wenn ihr sagt, das macht die Viecher so geil, brauch ich dat auch.


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Mal schauen ob mein Weibchen so wat hat!!


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Meine Frau hat nur Nelkenoel, sagt sie!!!


----------



## altersalat (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Ich glaub wenn du das hinmachst brauchste nich mehr angeln.


----------



## Angler505 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Hallo alle zusammen,
im X21 von La Sirene ist Rosenöl in geringer Dosis als Lockstoff drin.
Gibt es aber auch von verschiedenen Lieferanten als Dipp oder Sprah z.B. vom More Fish ( ROSE = Rosenöl ).
Dieser sehr alte Lockstoff findet in der Rotaugenzeit sehr starken Anspruch.
Wenn jemand in die Türkei fährt dort bekommt Ihr echtes Rosenöl für um die 100EUR die 30ml, aber Vorsicht ist viel Mist dabei was da angeboten wird.
Rosenöl ist aus der Wettfischerzeit in der ANIS und HANF stark vertreten war.
Doch damals wie Heute ist echtes Öl in den Mengen die man braucht einfach nicht bezahlbar auf die Dauer.
Drum seht Euch wenn Ihr Interesse am probieren habt bei den verschiedenen Lockstoffirmen um, ist zwar Chemie pur, dürfte aber den meisten zum Probieren auch reichen.

Ich für meinen Teil betrachtet diesen Lockstoff als sehr guten Rotaugen und Rotfedernlockstoff, nehme Ihn aber überwiegend dann zum dippen um mein neutrales Futter nicht zu stark auf Rotaugen auszurichten

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Flozek (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Hmm...
Ich glaub ich müsste da doch irrgendwie noch rosenöl vom vaddi im keller haben... *imschranksuch* ahh ja! werd ich mal gleich morgen ausprobieren


----------



## Rotauge (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Nelkenöl? Wofür braucht man das denn?

Also das mit dem Rosenöl ist auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert. Wer probierts aktuell mal aus?


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rosenöl als Beißverstärker !!*

Rotauge, was weis ich ?!? 
Zum Kochen oder so, nehme ich mal an!!!
Auf jeden Fall stinkt mein Weib nicht nach Nelken!!!


----------

